# Sales / Deals on the Mini?



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I know the Mini isn't even 6 months old yet, but has Tivo ever run any special pricing deals on it? Or has it always be $100?

I am looking to pick one up soon for my Roamio and hoping to save a few bucks since I paid full price + lifetime on the Roamio.

I know Amazon has it for 88 right now. I haven't checked into other sites yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a member of this forum who is an offical TiVo dealer and sells them for $75 + shipping.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507825

Not sure how much shipping it though, so that might bring it inline with Amazon.


----------



## prisk (Nov 19, 2006)

AdamNJ said:


> I know the Mini isn't even 6 months old yet, but has Tivo ever run any special pricing deals on it? Or has it always be $100?
> 
> I am looking to pick one up soon for my Roamio and hoping to save a few bucks since I paid full price + lifetime on the Roamio.
> 
> I know Amazon has it for 88 right now. I haven't checked into other sites yet.


Everything in life is negotiable. Call TiVo and tell them you want to buy a Mini and you just bought the Roamio. It would have been easier if you had bought both at the same time, but you can usually haggle them down a bit, especially if you are a repeat customer. If you are adding lifetime service to the Mini, Roamio or both, that helps. You can also wait till closer to Christmas when they are often on sale, that will also help get you a lower price. The more you buy, the more you save.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

This is a lost sales opportunity for Tivo. I would have been much more likely to buy a package deal from them if they had offered it. I am not going to waste a lot of my time seeing if I can haggle them down.

They could probably sell a lot more if they would trim their margins on them significantly after an account has enough of them. It is not quite cheap enough for whole house TV, though it is getting close.

It could also use a way to sync with another Mini for that as well. I would love to be able to have the Roamio and three Minis all showing the exact same thing, for example.

I used to do that by putting the output of my Dish receiver back on its own channel with a multiplexer, but HD killed that option.

They would need that option (to slave a Mini) in their software and drastically lower the price of the Mini (with service) to make that really compelling.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm surprised they don't offer bundle deals.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I'm surprised they don't offer bundle deals.


TiVo does offer a deal that includes a Roamio Plus and a Mini both with lifetime for the low price of only $1050 + state tax if any.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> TiVo does offer a deal that includes a Roamio Plus and a Mini both with lifetime for the low price of only $1050 + state tax if any.


I was thinking that is a heck of deal until I relaized it was the Plus instead of the Pro.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

There just was a combo deal. Wasn't it a Premiere + Mini for either $50 or $80 off???? Why would they offer a deal right now with a new product as the P5??? The P5 is selling it's self without deals. You should see the people whine at a Charter forum I go to, they expect to get bottom of the barrel pricing for life ......

If it's more than what you're willing to spend, don't buy it. They have to make money some way in order to stay in business. Everybody seems to think they are someone special and get a discount and let the other guy pay full price.

Welcome to the real world ........


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

By offering a bundle deal they could hype up their whole home solution. Even if it's not a big savings over the individual pieces, a small discount could still entice people to upgrade from older setups to a brand new Roamio+Mini setup.

They should also hype up the savings you gain from the Mini not requiring a CableCARD and outlet fee. They really should be pushing the whole house thing.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

prisk said:


> Everything in life is negotiable. Call TiVo and tell them you want to buy a Mini and you just bought the Roamio. It would have been easier if you had bought both at the same time, but you can usually haggle them down a bit, especially if you are a repeat customer. If you are adding lifetime service to the Mini, Roamio or both, that helps. You can also wait till closer to Christmas when they are often on sale, that will also help get you a lower price. The more you buy, the more you save.


You are assuming that the CSR you get at TiVo is in a position to "haggle" on the price of a Mini.

AFAIK they are not in any such position.

Inevitably TiVo will do some kind of bundle incentive on the Mini but they seem to be selling reasonably well without those incentives, especially with launch of the Roamio.

People crying about high price of TiVo gear remind me of people crying about how expensive Apple products are. If it's too expensive, get something else!


----------



## mdartic (Jun 22, 2002)

How about amazon bundles? Any other "authorized" vendors?


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Just an update for everyone on my situation.

I called Tivo and explained that I had bought the Roamio Pro with lifetime the day they came out and was now interested in picking up a Mini with lifetime. I asked if there were any deals she could give me. She said "let me see" and then came back that they didn't have any specials going on. She asked if I am getting emails from Tivo...etc. So it sounds like they are only willing to give you whatever "published deals" are out there. I said I will wait or buy it cheaper elsewhere. She said she thought they were full price everywhere. I hung up. I didn't want to play "CSR Roulette".

I bought one today from B&H Photo. $86, free shipping, no tax for me in NJ. Lowest price I could find. Amazon has the same price now too but now they collect NJ sales tax.

I suspect there will be some black friday deal on a mini with lifetime for 150/200, but not willing to wait that long for my own self created rumor. If I see some deal in the next week or two I'll be a little pissed.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> There is a member of this forum who is an offical TiVo dealer and sells them for $75 + shipping.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507825
> 
> Not sure how much shipping it though, so that might bring it inline with Amazon.


Davis charges actual shipping costs from So Cal.


----------

